# 77 and still fishy



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

where in AL does your dad live? are you from there as well?


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Glad ya'll found some fish. I stayed in bed sick as a dog :'(


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

rc, we're all from Tallassee, which is about 30 miles northeast of Montgomery.

Tony, sorry to hear you're sick. I told you not to mix Dunkin Donuts and SoCo.
Bad juju there. Hope you're feeling better.


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

Fish with a bonus lure inside, better than Cracker Jacks. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

> Fish with a bonus lure inside, better than Cracker Jacks. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


X2. feel free to include a pic of the lure and GPS coordinates to where you caught him


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Gotta search the boat for the lure. I know it's in there somewhere.
Tony, you know the spot. Right between the 2 grassbeds on that one shoreline.
There were about 10 nice reds bunched up close to shore there Saturday. I left
them there unspooked in hopes they would still be around on Sunday. Didn't
quite work out as planned.
Feeling better?


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

> Gotta search the boat for the lure. I know it's in there somewhere.
> Tony, you know the spot. Right between the 2 grassbeds on that one shoreline.
> There were about 10 nice reds bunched up close to shore there Saturday. I left
> them there unspooked in hopes they would still be around on Sunday. Didn't
> ...


Heck no I ain't better. I thought it was just heat exhaustion. I worked out at Bethune Park while the boys played. All freshwater was fed to the manatees, so I was waterless. Loaded up on H2O at JB's afterwards and that was when I started to feel like crap.

Now I got the whole deal...coughing up crap, fever...I got too much overtime hanging in the balance to take a sick day :


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

Come work with me and you won't have to worry about the OT


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

> Come work with me and you won't have to worry about the OT


Dude that is closer than you know....


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Can I be a double-naught spy too?


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

> Can I be a double-naught spy too?


Beavis ain't old enough to understand that statement ;D ;D ;D


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Surely the Beverly Hillbillies is still on TV somewhere. Where is Ellie Mae when you need her?


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

> Beavis ain't old enough to understand that statement


Please, you're not much older than me,

I just watched different stuff on tv


----------

